# Help!!!!!



## Ladysmiles (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a swordtail fish and she has this black triangle near her behind and she is chubby does that mean she could be pregnant....


please help 
i lost some dalmation babies because of not knowing

thank you for all information you can give me


----------

